# World Cannabis Map



## Dreda5 (Jul 19, 2018)

Cannabis laws in the United States alone can be confusing. One moment you might be driving in a state where it's perfectly legal to use cannabis for your desired purposes and the next moment after you cross the border, you're in a state where you can't even use it to treat your medical condition. When we take into consideration the entire world, we find it that it's nearly impossible to keep track of every marijuana law on the planet.

Luckily, there's a group of cannabis-friendly people from Lithuania who are putting their efforts into creating a global virtual hotspot for cannabis enthusiasts and professionals. Their project is called _SpliffyMap_. It is an open, free to use global cannabis atlas that shows where in the world is it legal, essentially legal, decriminalized or criminalized to use cannabis for recreational, medicinal and industrial purposes. The world map interface uses a series of colors to present the laws of every single country also state of the USA. With a single click, visitors of this online platform will be able to view the entire cannabis situation in their desired location or destination. 

However, the team acknowledges that there is still enormous amounts of work left to be done to achieve their grandiose goal of connecting cannabis users, businesses and NGO’s globally, therefore they welcome cannabis enthusiasts and professionals from all around the world to get in touch and help build this groundbreaking tool that has the potential to benefit each and every single cannabis user.


----------

